# What's the best stihl fire wood saw for the money



## Mustang71 (Sep 29, 2017)

Just a fun question if not a stihl then which saw? I'm saying the 028 026 or 290 is most popular for homeowners who cut firewood.

Take one saw to fell a tree limb a tree and cut it all up witch one would it be?


----------



## sirbuildalot (Sep 29, 2017)

Really depends on what size wood you have to deal with. I think you're better off with a two saw plan. A 50ish cc saw and a 70-80 cc saw. If I could only have one, and it had to be a Stihl, I'd say a 044 out of your choices. I'd rather limb with a big saw than buck and fell with a little saw.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 29, 2017)

I carry a 260 and a 460 in my loader box to the bush. 260 gets used much more. Up to 22" diameter ash and poplar. When the logs get home the 660 or the 460 get used.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 29, 2017)

If I had to pick only one from that list it'd be the 036. Then I'd have it ported of course. They're light enough use all day, and have enough guts to cut decent sized wood. Outside of that list though, if I had to again have only one saw, it'd probably be a 362 or 6100. The newer saws with better AV and filtration are a lot more user friendly, plus stuff like captive bar nuts and m-tronic can save some time and headaches.


----------



## Wyatt183728 (Sep 29, 2017)

I have an 028 and it is fantastic. Runs great, cuts great. Ive also got an MS271. Even smoother and cuts even better. If I had to decide I would pick an 028 because of how sturdy it is. The 271 is nice, its tough, but it doesnt feel like it. It feels flimsy, but its not. Newer homeowner stihls are amazing saws, but the older mag case saws feel much more reliable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 29, 2017)

461 (462) when it hits the states.


----------



## CR888 (Sep 30, 2017)

Stihl MS381......just damn tough, reliable & a Magnum of coarse.


----------



## Mustang71 (Sep 30, 2017)

The ms381 is a hard saw to find in the US.


----------



## CR888 (Sep 30, 2017)

It isn't epa approved for the US, one of the reasons I kinda like it more.


----------



## Little Al (Sep 30, 2017)

Does it have to be a Stihl? there are other brands that will do the job of firewood cutting just as well for less money


----------



## Mustang71 (Sep 30, 2017)

Its a not real serious fun question. I was expecting to get answers other than stihl. I figured it would get exciting if I made it sound like stihl is the best. Lol


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 30, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> Its a not real serious fun question. I was expecting to get answers other than stihl. I figured it would get exciting if I made it sound like stihl is the best. Lol


Ok then, 365,372,562. Best choice.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm going with a write in vote for the MS362. Pulls a 16 or 24" bar just fine and has a pleasant weight and balance.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 30, 2017)

MNGuns said:


> I'm going with a write in vote for the MS362. Pulls a 16 or 24" bar just fine and has a pleasant weight and balance.



I've cut cords and cords of softwoods with the MS361 and a 28" bar. Also cut Black Locust with the same set up witn no complaints from the saw.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Sep 30, 2017)

Well, now that I know it doesn't have to be a Stihl, I have to go with Dolmar. I like the 7900, and 5100 combo I have. For a one do-it-all saw I wouldn't mind a 6100.


----------



## CR888 (Sep 30, 2017)

Alright you want the real best saw.....its the 681Solo. Stronger than the 7900 Dolmar with better springs, Walbro carb and its just plain funky. Finding one may have you searching a while.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 1, 2017)

For a 1 saw firewood plan 60cc is the best compromise. Light enough to run all day and capable of cutting rounds bigger than I like to handle.

All I had for the first 8 or 9 years was an ms361. When I finally added a 2nd saw it was an ms024. Great little saw but the only time the 024 comes out is is I'm cleaning up a bunch of 8" or smaller stuff. Usually just around the house. When I'm out cutting firewood the 024 spends the day on the trailer. There is no need to go back and forth between 2 saws with the 361.


----------



## tomtom85 (Oct 1, 2017)

Ms251c is pretty damn good


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 1, 2017)

Little Al said:


> Does it have to be a Stihl? there are other brands that will do the job of firewood cutting just as well for less money


WITH OUT A DOUBT THE STHIL MS 261 PRO MODEL 51cc. 4 HORSEPOWER, WEIGHS JUST10. 3 LBS OR 10.8 NOT SURE it rocks and its so light your not burnt out at the days end, look at u tube videos I just bought a dolmar 5105 pro 51cc model but it was very very close the sthil 261 was $113$ more so I went with the dolmar {another west german saw} inmy opinion the dolmar is TUFFER but the sthil 261 is lighter. if its firewood your doing you don't need a larger and heavier saw look at u tube and watch how the 261 rips thru 20 in oak its AMAZING GOOD LUCK up here in bc Canada there a sale on sthils righ tnow


----------



## Little Al (Oct 1, 2017)

dave mclennan said:


> WITH OUT A DOUBT THE STHIL MS 261 PRO MODEL 51cc. 4 HORSEPOWER, WEIGHS JUST10. 3 LBS OR 10.8 NOT SURE it rocks and its so light your not burnt out at the days end, look at u tube videos I just bought a dolmar 5105 pro 51cc model but it was very very close the sthil 261 was $113$ more so I went with the dolmar {another west german saw} inmy opinion the dolmar is TUFFER but the sthil 261 is lighter. if its firewood your doing you don't need a larger and heavier saw look at u tube and watch how the 261 rips thru 20 in oak its AMAZING GOOD LUCK up here in bc Canada there a sale on sthils righ tnow


I understood the Dolmar 5105 is a Makita with a red jacket rather than Blue? I don't know what that works out in cords but I have cut 100's of cubic metres of fire wood with an Alpina Prof 55 only oils when chain is turning, weighs much the same as the Stihl equiv model & seems to match guys cutting with the offerings from other brands all at a cost of $100 little used & not abused. But every one to his own choice, but I don't like paying more for only comparable performance//reliability


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 1, 2017)

A 261 is a saw I'd consider. It's making close to the power of this bored out 290 I have and is no where near the weight. I think it was a real good replacement for the 026/260. Take a real good saw and make it better.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Oct 1, 2017)

When "best saw for the money" phrase is used, I'm not sure any pro model Stihl can be on the list. There is no arguing that they make great pro saws, but you pay for them dearly. The 200 and 241 both come to mind. A saw that size does not need to be that expensive. I don't care how good it is. For example, my ms460 which is a great saw was a hair over $800 in 2003. Fast forward to 2010, my 7900 was $650. Very comparable models, and even being 7 years later the Dolmar was cheaper despite better specs. Dealer support is fine for either saw. In fact the last time I looked at Brad Curtis's website he still had 7900's and is now asking $750.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 1, 2017)

sirbuildalot said:


> When *"best saw for the money"* phrase is used, I'm not sure any pro model Stihl can be on the list. There is no arguing that they make great pro saws, but you pay for them dearly. The 200 and 241 both come to mind. A saw that size does not need to be that expensive. I don't care how good it is. For example, my ms460 which is a great saw was a hair over $800 in 2003. Fast forward to 2010, my 7900 was $650. Very comparable models, and even being 7 years later the Dolmar was cheaper despite better specs. Dealer support is fine for either saw. In fact the last time I looked at Brad Curtis's website he still had 7900's and is now asking $750.



I think that phrase is different for every situation. You could buy a 50cc poulan pro and probably cut a few cords a year for the next 10 years with it. 

Some of us want the excitement factor in running a chainsaw and others don't care.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2017)

From that list I'd say 036 or 026 with the caveat "for the money". The best saw is of course the 044 but 4 series Stihls go for big bucks.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 1, 2017)

If has to be a Stihl, I'd want the newest version of the ms261, ported.

Used saw; Ported 346xp or 357xp.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 1, 2017)

The cheapest, or most popular will never be the best.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 1, 2017)

I voted even though all of them are good saws. 
We all know Stihl's are the best saw ever created. So the question should not be witch one is the best, but witch one best fits your needs.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 1, 2017)

And to that I say all of them haha.

It's kind of a make it what u want question.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 1, 2017)

Little Al said:


> I understood the Dolmar 5105 is a Makita with a red jacket rather than Blue? I don't know what that works out in cords but I have cut 100's of cubic metres of fire wood with an Alpina Prof 55 only oils when chain is turning, weighs much the same as the Stihl equiv model & seems to match guys cutting with the offerings from other brands all at a cost of $100 little used & not abused. But every one to his own choice, but I don't like paying more for only comparable performance//reliability


does the alpine HAVE 4 HPAND weigh 10.6 lbs as thesthil 261 just recently got to these un real numbers I doubt if it matchs the261 notcalling you aliar but the 261 is a state of the art saw that not even the dolmar touchs, dolmar has recently been bought by the japs I got lucky and got 1 of the last german saws, I must admit I have not heard much about alpina saws how old is it, ill google alpina saws


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 1, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> And to that I say all of them haha.
> 
> It's kind of a make it what u want question.


im a dolmar man,but hes right NOTHING can touch the sthil 261 for 51 cc firewood saws hence you pay a bit more


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 1, 2017)

sirbuildalot said:


> When "best saw for the money" phrase is used, I'm not sure any pro model Stihl can be on the list. There is no arguing that they make great pro saws, but you pay for them dearly. The 200 and 241 both come to mind. A saw that size does not need to be that expensive. I don't care how good it is. For example, my ms460 which is a great saw was a hair over $800 in 2003. Fast forward to 2010, my 7900 was $650. Very comparable models, and even being 7 years later the Dolmar was cheaper despite better specs. Dealer support is fine for either saw. In fact the last time I looked at Brad Curtis's website he still had 7900's and is now asking $750.


 NOTHING COMES CLOSE TO THE STHIL 261 WELL MAYBE THE DOLMAR 5105


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 1, 2017)

I know the dolmar are probably the best power to weight saws. But 4hp in a 10 pound saw and I'm sure good fuel economy sounds pretty cool.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 1, 2017)

dave mclennan said:


> does the alpine HAVE 4 HPAND weigh 10.6 lbs as thesthil 261 just recently got to these un real numbers I doubt if it matchs the261 notcalling you aliar but the 261 is a state of the art saw that not even the dolmar touchs, dolmar has recently been bought by the japs I got lucky and got 1 of the last german saws, I must admit I have not heard much about alpina saws how old is it, ill google alpina saws


wow the alpine has a great reputation I have a 73 moto guzzi motorcycle so iknow about italys quality in machinery


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 1, 2017)

I could not find much info about the alpina saw. I don't know where you would buy one either.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 1, 2017)

sirbuildalot said:


> Really depends on what size wood you have to deal with. I think you're better off with a two saw plan. A 50ish cc saw and a 70-80 cc saw. If I could only have one, and it had to be a Stihl, I'd say a 044 out of your choices. I'd rather limb with a big saw than buck and fell with a little saw.


my partner is in the firewood business full time ive seen him attack 24 in larch logs with his factory orginal sthil261 with 20 in bar and cuts them up for a joke, hes a professional woodsman and his saw chains are frightenly sharp, I know he owns a dolmar 6100 but he says he never uses it, its 13.2 lbs and the 261 is 10.8 I know the model is talked about way to much on this form but theres a reason,,,with this saw there is no need for a bigger sAW for firewood period, I have a dolmar 5105 as it was cheaper its a great firewood saw, but if I cut firewood for a living like my friend rudy, I would of paid the extra 125$ {bc canada price} or so for the ms261, and i almost did anyway, I wonder why I don't see much about the husky 550 50 cc pro saw here, hmm


----------



## Little Al (Oct 2, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> I could not find much info about the alpina saw. I don't know where you would buy one either.


You would be unable to purchase a new Alpina in the PROF range these days even the parts are getting into rocking horse poo territory, at the time they were produced they had features that were before their time, bar oiler oils only when chain is turning the one I have boasts around 200psi compression separate coil & trigger unit They were not widely marketed in the US in fact the marketing (or lack of was possibly their downfall ) the point of my post was that there are other brands than the big 2 all company's have produced good saw models & some less good The Italians have produced some excellent saws but seemed to limit their distribution to Europe There seems a trend toward if it's not Stihl or Husky then it's no good, in a lot of cases they have never run a non Stihl /Husky brand saw cutting what I would call working to or near the limit & in some cases down grade a unit they have had no experience of The saws produced by Alpina present day are Home use/owner models. But Each to his own. I think I'll be different & start an oil mix thread


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 2, 2017)

Little Al said:


> You would be unable to purchase a new Alpina in the PROF range these days even the parts are getting into rocking horse poo territory, at the time they were produced they had features that were before their time, bar oiler oils only when chain is turning the one I have boasts around 200psi compression separate coil & trigger unit They were not widely marketed in the US in fact the marketing (or lack of was possibly their downfall ) the point of my post was that there are other brands than the big 2 all company's have produced good saw models & some less good The Italians have produced some excellent saws but seemed to limit their distribution to Europe There seems a trend toward if it's not Stihl or Husky then it's no good, in a lot of cases they have never run a non Stihl /Husky brand saw cutting what I would call working to or near the limit & in some cases down grade a unit they have had no experience of The saws produced by Alpina present day are Home use/owner models. But Each to his own. I think I'll be different & start an oil mix thread




Isn't the brand sold as Efco made by what was Alpina? They have some pro models available in the US. They're cheaper than stihl out husky, but i have no idea what dealer support is like.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 2, 2017)

dave mclennan said:


> my partner is in the firewood business full time ive seen him attack 24 in larch logs with his factory orginal sthil261 with 20 in bar and cuts them up for a joke, hes a professional woodsman and his saw chains are frightenly sharp, I know he owns a dolmar 6100 but he says he never uses it, its 13.2 lbs and the 261 is 10.8 I know the model is talked about way to much on this form but theres a reason,,,with this saw there is no need for a bigger sAW for firewood period, I have a dolmar 5105 as it was cheaper its a great firewood saw, but if I cut firewood for a living like my friend rudy, I would of paid the extra 125$ {bc canada price} or so for the ms261, and i almost did anyway, I wonder why I don't see much about the husky 550 50 cc pro saw here, hmm




Dave, it really cracks me up that you started a thread asking which 50cc pro saw to buy, then talked yourself into the heavier and less powerful Dolmar, and now are posting in several threads about how great the 261 is, and that you want to mod your 5105 for more power. Sounds like you should have gone with the Stihl...


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 2, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> I know the dolmar are probably the best power to weight saws...



The only Dolmar I know of that meets that description is the 7900, which can't be purchased anymore. The 7910 weighs more and has less power than its predecessor. The rest of their pro models tend to be noticeable heavier than the comparable Stihl and Husky counterparts. They're very well made saws, but not the lightest of the bunch. 

Also, regarding a couple of other posts, the Dolmar isn't a red Makita, the Makita was a blue Dolmar. Now there doing away with the Dolmar name altogether, and the new saws are red Makitas . Also, Dolmar has been owned by Makita for something like 20 years. The recent name change and switching some production to China are a bummer though. Seems like a big step in the wrong direction.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 2, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Dave, it really cracks me up that you started a thread asking which 50cc pro saw to buy, then talked yourself into the heavier and less powerful Dolmar, and now are posting in several threads about how great the 261 is, and that you want to mod your 5105 for more power. Sounds like you should have gone with the Stihl...


i bought the dolmar for 2 reasons other than I know how TUFF they are. they were cheaper, and my dealer loves them and every one and his dog has sthil if the sthil 261 was the same price or somewhat cheaper I would of bought it theres no doubt its the best firewood saw period, in my opinion, im playing with more power with my 5105 as that's what I own, by the way the 261 has 4.0 horsepower the dolmar 5105 is 3.9,, not much difference there, but the dolly is a lb heavier, I didn't plan to mod the dolly 5105,, a lot of us cut our firewood off the same property, and some of the guys started playing around with race cutting for fun, I kind of joined in and decided to do a few little tricks to mod it, before this year I never ever considered race cutting. ive tried my friends newer 261, it has the same power as the dolmar 51o5 but I saved money,,, but got a 1lb heavier saw.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm just a dreamer when it comes to light weight high power saws. All my stuff is old but that's y I like it it's still cutting and to me that means quality. Whenever I switch the 028 to a super and do a mm that will be the closest I own to a new 261. Lol but I paid 85 dollars for a running all original 028.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 2, 2017)

i only saw the 241 mentioned in 1 post but for most of my cutting i use mine the most and bury the 16" bar a lot. the 026 with the 18 bar is next on the most used list.( bought another one last evening ) if needed the 036 with the 20" bar.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 2, 2017)

You don't break out a 056 mag ever?


----------



## Little Al (Oct 2, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Isn't the brand sold as Efco made by what was Alpina? They have some pro models available in the US. They're cheaper than stihl out husky, but i have no idea what dealer support is like.


No Efco is the company name now also Emac they made saws branded Olympic, Oleo Mac, Vap, Blitz , & other badged saws they are now marketed under the Efco label as said Alpina still manufacture saws & other kit, Hedge trimmers ride on mowers, leaf blowers, under various badged names but it is more aimed at the home owner market, Iseem to remember Efco had problems with some US dealers Re not honoring warranty claims .


----------



## Little Al (Oct 2, 2017)

dave mclennan said:


> i bought the dolmar for 2 reasons other than I know how TUFF they are. they were cheaper, and my dealer loves them and every one and his dog has sthil if the sthil 261 was the same price or somewhat cheaper I would of bought it theres no doubt its the best firewood saw period, in my opinion, im playing with more power with my 5105 as that's what I own, by the way the 261 has 4.0 horsepower the dolmar 5105 is 3.9,, not much difference there, but the dolly is a lb heavier, I didn't plan to mod the dolly 5105,, a lot of us cut our firewood off the same property, and some of the guys started playing around with race cutting for fun, I kind of joined in and decided to do a few little tricks to mod it, before this year I never ever considered race cutting. ive tried my friends newer 261, it has the same power as the dolmar 51o5 but I saved money,,, but got a 1lb heavier saw.


If the Stihl is rated at 4HP & the power head weighs 10.8 lbs & your Dolmar has 3.9hp on tap for an extra 1lb in weight the bars & chains will likely cancel each other out weight wise I think it would be difficult to detect a lacking of 1/10 of a HP. If you are taking the race cutting path before doing any more than a MM,more so if it has a Cat C in there I would get someone who can produce race winning chains to do you a chain for your Dolmar & then see how it performs against the other saws Before the hassle of tearing it to pieces .Could I ask also if you are into porting/tuning as although not knowing you in the last 40 or more years being in commercial logging equipment servicing I have come across saws that performed not as well as in standard form being described as tuned just a thought as being a newish saw the market in my part of the world is greater for near standard /woods port saws But of course that is your decision to make The only comment I have is our 3 fallers drop an awful lot of timber with an overall choice of 10 bog standard saws. best of luck in your enterprises


----------



## NSMaple1 (Oct 2, 2017)

'For the money' to me kind of means a bigger emphasis on lower cost. Which then makes me think of 'non-pro' saws. IMO the 271 is pretty good bang for the buck.

Have to also factor in though what you're cutting (how big a saw you need).


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 2, 2017)

I tried to list some legendary stihl saws in the pole because they are cheaper and still used today for a lot of cutting. Probably not by tree companies or fire wood sales people but by people like who cut wood for supplemental heat. 

But those saws don't have to answer the question.


----------



## Gkiesel (Oct 2, 2017)

Can't believe you all ran with this one.
While we're on the subject. What the best motor oil to run in my truck? Conventional or synthetic? 
Just kidding.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 2, 2017)

It's all in chainsaw fun. I use Mobil 1 in the wifes escape and Mobil 5000 in my truck.

Motor oil is no fun.


----------



## Training Wheels (Oct 4, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> 461 (462) when it hits the states.


 

Me too, I asked at Superior Saw and they had no idea when it would arrive...Not that I could afford it 

BR,

~TW


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 4, 2017)

Training Wheels said:


> Me too, I asked at Superior Saw and they had no idea when it would arrive...Not that I could afford it
> 
> BR,
> 
> ~TW



Brian wasn’t aware that it had been debuted in Europe. Said he would be surprised to see it come here in its current form. I believe they tried to release an mtronic 460 but the system didn’t function well for fire departments. 

I did tell Brian I want one when/if he gets them. 


Sent from a field


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 6, 2017)

In my case, the best firewood saw that I own is the Husky 353 that I bought used for $220. It kicks out more power than a Stihl 026 PRO, weighs less than a Stihl 028, and gets better fuel economy than either one. I could have spent $650 for a Stihl MS261, but I decided to spend $430 less for the Husky 353 -- one of my better decisions.

My Makita 520i is probably the closest to the Husky 353, but it occasionally poops oil when resting. The Husky 353 has it all together.

On the other hand, the Husky 353 is a little short on power for big logs, so that's when I reach for either my Stihl MS 361 or Husky 257 to buck them up and noodle cut. I rate these two about dead even for heavy work and I tend to acquire a lot of that. For super heavy work, I have the Stihl 046 Mag, a 660 Mag, and a Makita 6401. So, I fear there is no one best saw that can do it all.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 6, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> In my case, the best firewood saw that I own is the Husky 353 that I bought used for $220. It kicks out more power than a Stihl 026 PRO, weighs less than a Stihl 028, and gets better fuel economy than either one. I could have spent $650 for a Stihl MS261, but I decided to spend $430 less for the Husky 353 -- one of my better decisions.
> 
> My Makita 520i is probably the closest to the Husky 353, but it occasionally poops oil when resting. The Husky 353 has it all together.
> 
> On the other hand, the Husky 353 is a little short on power for big logs, so that's when I reach for either my Stihl MS 361 or Husky 257 to buck them up and noodle cut. I rate these two about dead even for heavy work and I tend to acquire a lot of that. For super heavy work, I have the Stihl 046 Mag, a 660 Mag, and a Makita 6401. So, I fear there is no one best saw that can do it all.[/QUOT I cut 24in logs all the time,, with 1 saw,, dolmar 5105 {about 4 hp} MY PARTNER HAS a dolmar 6100 but don't need it even for maple, 1 saw $547 cdn$, about 425$ us im using a 18 in bar now 325 chain as sometimes we have little contests on Saturday after cutting a cord or so of firewood for firewood of all sizes,, its all I need, I really really hate heavy saws especially if I don't need to use one, is the sthil ms261 really $650.00 us dollars?? as the dealer here quoted me $650 cdn if I didn't take the hat, and carry case, which would be $500 us appx,for a new 2017 sthil ms 261,


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 6, 2017)

dave mclennan said:


> I cut 24in logs all the time, with 1 saw, dolmar 5105 {about 4 hp} MY PARTNER HAS a dolmar 6100 but don't need it even for maple, 1 saw $547 cdn$, about 425$ us im using a 18 in bar now 325 chain as sometimes we have little contests on Saturday after cutting a cord or so of firewood for firewood of all sizes,, its all I need, I really really hate heavy saws especially if I don't need to use one, is the sthil ms261 really $650.00 us dollars?? as the dealer here quoted me $650 cdn if I didn't take the hat, and carry case, which would be $500 us appx,for a new 2017 sthil ms 261


A Stihl MS261 runs about $650 here with sales tax, bar, and chain. Sale prices might be lower. I've heard they could be dropping price a little for the holidays. Unfortunately, I frequently need the bigger saws with longer bars. Hardwood trees grow big in these parts and I have to do noodle cutting all the time just to lift the half or quarter rounds onto a trailer or tailgate.

I would hang on to the saw that you have. Dolmar makes good equipment. My 6401 with a BBK and my 520i are both keepers.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 6, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> A Stihl MS261 runs about $650 here with sales tax, bar, and chain. Sale prices might be lower. I've heard they could be dropping price a little for the holidays. Unfortunately, I frequently need the bigger saws with longer bars. Hardwood trees grow big in these parts and I have to do noodle cutting all the time just to lift the half or quarter rounds onto a trailer or tailgate.
> 
> I would hang on to the saw that you have. Dolmar makes good equipment. My 6401 with a BBK and my 520i are both keepers.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 6, 2017)

in bc the maple and birch are not to big really the pro loggers here cut the big douglas fir,, ive seen douglas fir 8 feet thick on Vancouver island I guess the Qween charlotte iSLANDS have even bigger trees, and those fallers use the big saws with real big bars mostly big sthils and huskys,, man what skills a pro faller must have to drop a 8 foot thick at the butt douglas fir. and they have to land it in the right spot to, one of the reasons i bought my dolmar 5105, besides being cheaper and tuff, is that here in our part of bc called the kootenays is everyone and his dog here has the 261, I know,, i know,, how good they are but I had a chance to get a real dolmar { 1 of the very last according to our dealer,} b- 4 the makitas came, 1st the blue ones now there red, theres an interesting video on u tube,,, where a chainsaw mechanic takes apart a new sthil ms362, and a Makita 6100, and examines each part side by side and the Makita parts look like they flow more air and things like that he comes to the conclusion that the Makita engineering is superior and explains why he thinks that way very interesting video happy sawing


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 7, 2017)

Dolmar never seems to skimp on quality, but the OP wanted advice on a Stihl saw. Assuming he has a tight budget, it's hard to beat a good running Stihl 026 PRO that has bee taken care of. Usually these are around for about $250 or less than half the price of a new one. The 026 PRO is light and has good power for cutting firewood. I would avoid the odd-numbered clam shell series (025, 029, etc.), but that's my preference after having worked on so many of them.

If a larger Stihl is required, the 034 and the 036 are out there as well. Occasionally, the true diamond in the rough is the MS 361, but to find one of those in good shape for under $400 is difficult. Those are about half the price of a new MS 362. They weigh about the same as the much older 028 Supers and have more grunt: Here's mine when new in early 2007:


I have about 400 hours on this saw and it still runs like the day I bought it.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 7, 2017)

On a side note I was looking on eBay as I often do and saw a dolmar 120 looked up the specs and is it true 68 cc and 8 hp? That's a lot of saw.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 7, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> On a side note I was looking on eBay as I often do and saw a dolmar 120 looked up the specs and is it true 68 cc and 8 hp? That's a lot of saw.


my brother in law is has a ms 250 sthil and he cuts 5 cords a year I tried it 1 day and was very surprised at the little bastards jam, he runs the snot out of it and has no plans to go bigger but when I hear him cutting sometimes I can hear the ms 250 straining but man its a tuff saw


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a few 40ish cc saws. The 250 seems to be used by a lot but it just doenst do it for me. My 028 will out cut a 250. I have a modified 42cc craftsman that is pretty mean and the old poulan pro works well too. But out of all those the 028 has a lot more power. The 028 inst a clamshell like the 250.

But like i said the 250 is a respected saw.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 7, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> I have a few 40ish cc saws. The 250 seems to be used by a lot but it just doenst do it for me. My 028 will out cut a 250. I have a modified 42cc craftsman that is pretty mean and the old poulan pro works well too. But out of all those the 028 has a lot more power. The 028 inst a clamshell like the 250.
> 
> But like i said the 250 is a respected saw.




The 028 must weigh what, 2 pounds more than a 250? The 250 is not a bucking or firewood saw, but for limbing, thinning, breaking down tops, it's a great little saw. I've seen lots of tree services beat the crap out of them. Chainsaw carvers too. For durability, yeah, 028, but for a cheap saw that won't wear a guy out cutting little stuff, there's nothing wrong with a 250.


----------



## dboyd351 (Oct 7, 2017)

Poulan 3700 Countervibe. 30 years old and still cutting strong. 60cc pro quality saw can be had for $100, easy to work on. I cut almost all my firewood with one.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> The 028 must weigh what, 2 pounds more than a 250? The 250 is not a bucking or firewood saw, but for limbing, thinning, breaking down tops, it's a great little saw. I've seen lots of tree services beat the crap out of them. Chainsaw carvers too. For durability, yeah, 028, but for a cheap saw that won't wear a guy out cutting little stuff, there's nothing wrong with a 250.



I wasn't trying to put the saw down I know lots of people love the ms250. All stihl saws have their place. For a home owner who occasionally needs a saw or for trail cutting it's a nice saw way better than a 170 or 180 or a crappy poulan pro of the same size.

I have a little green poulan it will cut whatever you make it but I use it to limb or throw it on the atv to cut up whatever I need it to. It's not one of my fire wood saws but it has it's place and is good at it. If I'm building something out in the yard grab the craftsman that narrow bar along with the 42cc and the muffler mod seems to be real nice for construction work.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 8, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> I wasn't trying to put the saw down I know lots of people love the ms250. All stihl saws have their place. For a home owner who occasionally needs a saw or for trail cutting it's a nice saw way better than a 170 or 180 or a crappy poulan pro of the same size.
> 
> I have a little green poulan it will cut whatever you make it but I use it to limb or throw it on the atv to cut up whatever I need it to. It's not one of my fire wood saws but it has it's place and is good at it. If I'm building something out in the yard grab the craftsman that narrow bar along with the 42cc and the muffler mod seems to be real nice for construction work.


A FRIEND ASKED ME TODAY about buyin a new poulan 50cc pro chainsaw he wants to cut his own firewood and would do 4 to 6 cords a year I have no experience with these saws,, I heard there made buy husky he would be buying it at a bigbox store type of place {Canadian tire} and I told him he would be a NOBODY after the sale if it screwed up, and try a dealer and go 50ccs anyway or at least buy a sthil ms 250 on sale right now appx 325$ US THE POULAN50CC WITH 20INBARS are pretty cheap, as there on sale to. ARE THEY AT LEAST DECENT,??? ALOT Of the guys I know hate these saws for serious firewood cutting, also I got a brand new echo ps590 timberwolf in the box for $350cdn {$260 us} I grabbed it} and im going to try it out tomorrow or I might resell it,, don't know, I want to compare it to the dolmar5105 . well see,,, but I knew if I didn't buy it,,, someone else would as on sale up here there going for $510 cdn.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 8, 2017)

I have a 42cc poulan pro. It was the second saw I bought as a back up to my husky 450. I have herd some good things about the poulan pro 50 cc saw. It's a real close match up to my 450 but it has an adjustable oiler and a 3/8 chain. I have herd from other people on here that it is much better quality than the other poulan pro saws. 

If I saw a timberwolf that cheap I'd buy it too.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 8, 2017)

The Stihl MS251C is am interesting option for about $400. You get a crank assist mechanism that you either love or hate and a primer bulb. The end result is a saw that you have to get used to when starting or it will flood. I tried one of thee out and it's on my shelf. Pull it on choke more than once and it resides in flood city. I've tried about every carb setting there is to no avail. The Stihl dealer did the same. His carb settings made things worse.

But if, you remember not to pull it on choke more than once, it usually starts on the second or third pull when you take it off choke. When it runs, it cuts well, nut remember that it is a clam shell engine design. So, that forces my recommendation back to a used 026 PRO, unless you have the cash for the professional MS261 that will deliver more power for about the same weight. Used MS261's that are in good running condition are still scarce as hen's teeth. That may change.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 8, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> The Stihl MS251C is am interesting option for about $400. You get a crank assist mechanism that you either love or hate and a primer bulb. The end result is a saw that you have to get used to when starting or it will flood. I tried one of thee out and it's on my shelf. Pull it on choke more than once and it resides in flood city. I've tried about every carb setting there is to no avail. The Stihl dealer did the same. His carb settings made things worse.
> 
> But if, you remember not to pull it on choke more than once, it usually starts on the second or third pull when you take it off choke. When it runs, it cuts well, nut remember that it is a clam shell engine design. So, that forces my recommendation back to a used 026 PRO, unless you have the cash for the professional MS261 that will deliver more power for about the same weight. Used MS261's that are in good running condition are still scarce as hen's teeth. That may change.


AROUND here most folks hang on to the 261s,, as thy pay dearly for them ,, ive noticed that some buy the ms 250 who want to cut firewood but don't have the money for the 261, my friend went and bought the poulan 50cc saw today,,, ill be interested to see how it stands up, he hasn't a clue a bout sharpening yet so it will work very hard, USED the ms590 timberwolf this morning for a few hours, i didn't baby it even though it was new it has good tourque what a great saw for the price,, abit heavy for firewood all day, but I like it and im keeping it, I see a few echo 501s showing up around here lately.. I wonder what they run like compared to the ms 261.?? echo has a big sale up here right now and a 5 year warranty is rare i think the echo dealer here has shindaiwas on sale to I heard there the same saw different color.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 8, 2017)

Seems like the Echo 590 gives you a lot more grunt for less money. Once again, we are all wandering away from OP's request for Stihl advice. Maybe Stihl deserves this. I've never owned an Echo saw that I didn't like. I even restored one that a climber dropped from a tree 50 feet up.


----------



## Mustang71 (Oct 8, 2017)

If I was in the market for one saw and only one saw and it didn't break the bank of buy an echo 590. They seem to have a real good reputation.


----------



## dave mclennan (Oct 8, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> Seems like the Echo 590 gives you a lot more grunt for less money. Once again, we are all wandering away from OP's request for Stihl advice. Maybe Stihl deserves this. I've never owned an Echo saw that I didn't like. I even restored one that a climber dropped from a tree 50 feet up.


yes more grunt than the dolly just abit heavier, and it has a magnesium case to how do they make such a good saw for that cheap, with that great warranty, I wonder if shindaiwas have the same echo quality they have a 5 year warranty to, someone told me the shimdaiwa 590 is a timberwolf that's red.


----------



## SeMoTony (Oct 8, 2017)

The" Best 4 me" has been my ms-460 till the yard waste scrounge gets more than 25", then I just enjoy my 92cc 661c 
since it cuts like a flock of beavers, and smiles up my face using it. I am learning to load the minivan with those pieces
to simplify transfer to the ranch. With the competition over the"waste" to be the guy who shows up and mills the big stuff also lets me take away the big diameter after the smaller has disappeared.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 8, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> The" Best 4 me" has been my ms-460 till the yard waste scrounge gets more than 25", then I just enjoy my 92cc 661c View attachment 605995
> since it cuts like a flock of beavers, and smiles up my face using it. I am learning to load the minivan with those piecesView attachment 605996
> to simplify transfer to the ranch. With the competition over the"waste" to be the guy who shows up and mills the big stuff also lets me take away the big diameter after the smaller has disappeared.


You an save your back by noodle cutting those big rounds in half or even quarters:


The Stihl MS460 with a 25" or 28" bar is a perfect saw for that (or my Makita 6401 with a BBK).


----------



## dmb2613 (Jan 7, 2018)

026 hands down , looks like the voters like it too


----------



## blades (Jan 7, 2018)

Beat me to it I was going to Dolita 64xx series. ( Dolmar/ Makita)


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 7, 2018)

dmb2613 said:


> 026 hands down , looks like the voters like it too


Precisely why I own two Stihl 026 PRO saws. These keep on going and going. Best of all, I bought both together for less than a new MS 261 would cost today. So, I rate them a best buy even at their age.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Jan 7, 2018)

Funny when I was 12 the 036 was the pro firewood saw to have. Uncle had one then used to cut oak up in wine country. It continues to make these lists. Gotta be something to that.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 7, 2018)

sixonetonoffun said:


> Funny when I was 12 the 036 was the pro firewood saw to have. Uncle had one then used to cut oak up in wine country. It continues to make these lists. Gotta be something to that.



I'm headed to a friend's place this week to cut a bunch of oak. My 036 will get a lot of use.


----------



## ReggieT (Jan 7, 2018)

044 easily. 
Great power to weight ratio.
Can run a 18 inch bar up to a 28 inch bar with skip/or semi skip all day long.
Easy to work on too.


----------



## dave mclennan (Jan 7, 2018)

ReggieT said:


> 044 easily.
> Great power to weight ratio.
> Can run a 18 inch bar up to a 28 inch bar with skip/or semi skip all day long.
> Easy to work on too.


my favorite stihl is the ms 261,, I love my dolmar 51o5,,, I have 2 of them, for firewood mostly BUT I will admit that the shihl ms 261 is a bit better, it has more power and is lighter, its more money though, I used my friends 261 1 day for about 8 hours it really impressed me.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 7, 2018)

I hear the 261 is a really great saw. I'm more of a classic saw guy myself. I just like the simple saws that made decent power for their size. The 290 was the odd ball in this post. It's not simple and for its weight doesn't make good power but it was stihls #1 selling saw for a long time.


----------



## ReggieT (Jan 7, 2018)

dave mclennan said:


> my favorite stihl is the ms 261,, I love my dolmar 51o5,,, I have 2 of them, for firewood mostly BUT I will admit that the shihl ms 261 is a bit better, it has more power and is lighter, its more money though, I used my friends 261 1 day for about 8 hours it really impressed me.


Dave, I just bought a MS 261 C-M off of Craigslist about 4 months ago.
I run .325 square chisel on 16" bar, and it really slings the chips and is more than formidable than I ever imagined...it's light weight & efficiency is hard to beat.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 8, 2018)

My 290 does about all. But any Stihl, Husky, etc, well tuned with a sharp chain will cut a lot of firewood.


----------



## dave mclennan (Jan 8, 2018)

ReggieT said:


> Dave, I just bought a MS 261 C-M off of Craigslist about 4 months ago.
> I run .325 square chisel on 16" bar, and it really slings the chips and is more than formidable than I ever imagined...it's light weight & efficiency is hard to beat.[/QUOTE,..4firewood IMO Itcant be beat for power and comfort especially if you do firewood for part of your living like me. the dolmar 5105 or now the Makita whatever,, is close and I just got my 2nd one for 399$ cdn not sure but maybe 340$ us I also got a new echo 590 timberwolf for $376 cdn. money,,I just could not turn down those prices last November ive never seen those low prices again, and I heard about themon this site


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 8, 2018)

You absolutely, positively can't get by with one saw, no matter what brand - Ever got out to a job and one wouldn't start? Or pull the cord out on the first yank? How about bound one up so bad in a cut you needed a second to get it out? O man, crap happens, you know? Got to be prepared!


----------



## dmb2613 (Jan 8, 2018)

when I was A KID 50 some odd years ago, I helped Dad cut firewood, we sold it for 5 bucks a load. He would give me 25 cents a load. We would get 5 or 6 loads a day depending on where we had to take it. Dad only had a Poulan 47 ,axe, maul and wedges. So you can make it with one saw


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't cut far away from the house do 1 saw is fine but I usually bring 2 unless I'm walking in the woods. Then I usually carry a small poulan. I know not a stihl. If I'm cutting down a decent size tree and cutting it up I bring 2 or 3 saws.

I was a 1 saw man for a while me and my box store husky did it all.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 8, 2018)

If money is tight and you can only afford one saw, having a second bar will help if you get a saw stuck. Doesn't help if the saw won't start or you break the pull rope though.


----------



## siouxindian (Jan 8, 2018)

stihl 036 360 361 4.5 hp saw for firewood for me but you need a smaller saw and a bigger saw also .but the post was 1 saw .a 4.5 is my 1 saw. just my 1 saw post.


----------



## Weesa20 (Jan 9, 2018)

Yup, ms361 if I could only have one saw. arguably the best saw Stihl ever made.


----------



## Mustang71 (Jan 9, 2018)

Weesa20 said:


> Yup, ms361 if I could only have one saw. arguably the best saw Stihl ever made.



I'm going to agree that that is the perfect size and quality saw for cutting all fire wood. In 036 form of course for the initial question. That being said I have no desire to own one lol


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 9, 2018)

Weesa20 said:


> Yup, ms361 if I could only have one saw. arguably the best saw Stihl ever made.



Because it's a copy of the 262xp, right?


----------



## Marine5068 (Jan 11, 2018)

My first NEW saw was Stihl's MS291. The reason I bought it was that it is a 55cc saw so it can handle most common sized firewood cutting plus it was a great deal at $480 with the wood pro kit(case, oil, gloves and even a hat).
I do own a Stihl 044 Magnum (bought used) and its nice to cut larger and for noodling, but it's way heavier and you'll notice that by the end of a long day. I would chose the MS291 again for all the same reasons.


----------



## dave mclennan (Jan 30, 2018)

Weesa20 said:


> Yup, ms361 if I could only have one saw. arguably the best saw Stihl ever made.


I agree but my dolmar 5105 is a very close runner up just a tad more weight with the dolmar but the jam is the same IMO IM IN the firewood biz 6 months a year. and I have 2 friends with the 361 and ive used it a fair bit here in bc Canada the 361 is $225.00 more though


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 1, 2018)

My favorite firewood saw is my 660 with 25" bar, then I just bought a MS170 for $159. It seems to be worth it. So, if you average a 660 and a 170, that comes to 830, divided by 2 equals 415. I don't think they make an MS415, so, I'd vote for the 036 or 044, Joe


----------



## fl cracker (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a 026 a 261c a 036 ported a 361. Ported a 044 ported a 044 046 hybrid ported a o20t and a 064 they all have there purpose but my go to saw is my ported 036 or my ported 361. Allmost every time you just cant beat a 60 cc saw its a perfect midrange saw like @Ryan'smilling stated


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 1, 2018)

I agree with the 60cc saw. Best size for anything. Anyone want to buy a 290 made into a 390 so I can get an 036? Lol my 290 does an awesome job but I can only imagine what a real pro 60cc saw is like. My 028 is pretty awesome too. That's my pair of firewood saws.


----------



## Weesa20 (Feb 2, 2018)

dave mclennan said:


> here in Canada the 361 is $225.00 more though



Can you still get new MS361 in Canada?


----------



## Weesa20 (Feb 2, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> My favorite firewood saw is my 660 with 25" bar, then I just bought a MS170 for $159. It seems to be worth it. So, if you average a 660 and a 170, that comes to 830, divided by 2 equals 415. I don't think they make an MS415, so, I'd vote for the 036 or 044, Joe



I did the Snelling upgrade to an adjustable carb with muffler mod on a ms170. Woke it up nicely. Good lightweight inexpensive saw for limbing and trail clearing.

W


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 2, 2018)

Weesa20 said:


> I did the Snelling upgrade to an adjustable carb with muffler mod on a ms170. Woke it up nicely. Good lightweight inexpensive saw for limbing and trail clearing.
> 
> W


Since I got my left knee replaced I don't do much climbing, but I needed a little saw to replace my little Echo 305. I've been happy with this one, might look into the mods, Joe.


----------



## dustytools (Feb 4, 2018)

I always have my 260,361 and 371 with me when I’m cutting. They get used the most in that same order.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 4, 2018)

Did not know Stihl made a good firewood saw.


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 4, 2018)

Duce said:


> Did not know Stihl made a good firewood saw.



There it is, someone finally said it. I thought that would be the second post. Lol


----------



## chaded (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pinched my 028 in a tree today that tried to fall the wrong way. I almost called 911 I wasn't sure it was going to make it. Pulled that tree down with a rope and my two hands to save my 028. If it were my husky I would have grabbed another saw and ended it.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mustang71 said:


> Pinched my 028 in a tree today that tried to fall the wrong way. I almost called 911 I wasn't sure it was going to make it. Pulled that tree down with a rope and my two hands to save my 028. If it were my husky I would have grabbed another saw and ended it.


If you would have used your Husqvarna to start with, it would not have pinched. Cuts so fast, no time to get pinched.


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 4, 2018)

The husky was my first saw and i cut a lot with it. I let my dad use it when he helps me cut. I wanted something better so I bought a few stihls lol.


----------



## MountainHigh (Feb 5, 2018)

Weesa20 said:


> Can you still get new MS361 in Canada?


No - occasionally see one second hand. Our saw models are the same as US models. Stihl 60cc now is the 362-cm


----------



## captjack (Feb 8, 2018)

I have an 046 Mag and a ms260 I bought the MS260 because the o46 as nice as it is get heavy at the end of the day. Well the ms260 when running is great - but its a "may start" saw - sometimes it runs all day - sometimes it won't start - sometimes it will run a tank of fuel and not start - its a POS The 046 will start on 2nd pull after sitting for 6 months and run like the day i got it. I run a 28 inch bar on it and cut oak like butter. I like the older saws better


----------



## sb47 (Feb 8, 2018)

I have both the ms290 and ms362. Both are almost exactly alike in size and weight. The 290 is a great saw, but the 362 is a better saw. More power allows you to put a little more pressure during a cut, and that makes it cut faster. The 290 cuts just fine, but it will bog down if you put too much pressure during a cut. 
More power means you have to keep a better grip during operation and kick backs are more violent when or if they occur. I like both saws, but if I could only have one, I would keep the 362 over the 290.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Feb 8, 2018)

Duce said:


> Did not know Stihl made a good firewood saw.



The best Stihl firewood saws are made by ECHO!!!!


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 8, 2018)

sb47 said:


> I have both the ms290 and ms362. Both are almost exactly alike in size and weight. The 290 is a great saw, but the 362 is a better saw. More power allows you to put a little more pressure during a cut, and that makes it cut faster. The 290 cuts just fine, but it will bog down if you put too much pressure during a cut.
> More power means you have to keep a better grip during operation and kick backs are more violent when or if they occur. I like both saws, but if I could only have one, I would keep the 362 over the 290.



The 290 with the bigger p/c really handles a 20 inch bar nicely. It's not a really fast cutter but wont bog in hard wood if you lean on it. I cut down and cut up an ash tree about 24 inches or so at the base with mine after the upgrade and it was not a problem. It's a thirsty saw though. I'd like to use an 036 or some variation to see what it's like.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 8, 2018)

Mustang71 said:


> The 290 with the bigger p/c really handles a 20 inch bar nicely. It's not a really fast cutter but wont bog in hard wood if you lean on it. I cut down and cut up an ash tree about 24 inches or so at the base with mine after the upgrade and it was not a problem. It's a thirsty saw though. I'd like to use an 036 or some variation to see what it's like.



Mod saws don't count. Gotta be stock to qualify.


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 8, 2018)

sb47 said:


> Mod saws don't count. Gotta be stock to qualify.



It's my post lol.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 8, 2018)

Mustang71 said:


> Just a fun question if not a stihl then which saw? I'm saying the 028 026 or 290 is most popular for homeowners who cut firewood.
> 
> Take one saw to fell a tree limb a tree and cut it all up witch one would it be?



The average home owner is not going to mod there saw for basic firewood work. Your post said (home owners) not pro's.


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 8, 2018)

sb47 said:


> The average home owner is not going to mod there saw for basic firewood work. Your post said (home owners) not pro's.



Idk if I agree with that. I'm no pro. I have a bunch of tools in the garage and had a blown up saw. My dad helped me he's a retired auto mechanic. I researched the how to on the site here and ordered the parts. I burn about 3 cords a year. I'm no pro chainsaw guy just a homeowner. I usually fix all my own stuff and do all my house work.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 8, 2018)

Mustang71 said:


> Idk if I agree with that. I'm no pro. I have a bunch of tools in the garage and had a blown up saw. My dad helped me he's a retired auto mechanic. I researched the how to on the site here and ordered the parts. I burn about 3 cords a year. I'm no pro chainsaw guy just a homeowner. I usually fix all my own stuff and do all my house work.



I do an average of 50 cord a year and still run all stock saws. Stock saws seem to do the job I ask of them.


----------



## Preacher Mike (Feb 8, 2018)

The oh26 is a great saw.


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 8, 2018)

sb47 said:


> I do an average of 50 cord a year and still run all stock saws. Stock saws seem to do the job I ask of them.



My modding is usually just a muffler mod if it needs it. But if I'm rebuilding a saw I try to take advantage of making it bigger. 

Yes I'm not talking about a ported bored out crazy modded saw. That's not your average firewood cutters saw but if something breaks some people fix it. So I wouldn't say a fire wood saw needs to be completely stock. Anyone can do the basic muffler mod and retune. A lot of people can do a rebuild with YouTube now a days.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 8, 2018)

Mustang71 said:


> My modding is usually just a muffler mod if it needs it. But if I'm rebuilding a saw I try to take advantage of making it bigger.
> 
> Yes I'm not talking about a ported bored out crazy modded saw. That's not your average firewood cutters saw but if something breaks some people fix it. So I wouldn't say a fire wood saw needs to be completely stock. Anyone can do the basic muffler mod and retune. A lot of people can do a rebuild with YouTube now a days.



If I was rebuilding one then yes a few mods would be in order.


----------



## Westwood (Feb 9, 2018)

sb47 said:


> The average home owner is not going to mod there saw for basic firewood work.


Wait, I'm barely a week in on researching saws. Can you stroke a saw and bore it out? Awesome.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Feb 9, 2018)

Westwood said:


> Wait, I'm barely a week in on researching saws. Can you stroke a saw and bore it out? Awesome.



@Westwood 
Research muffler mods. If you're handy, you'll more than likely want to do one on whatever saw you _do_ buy.


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 9, 2018)

The only saw i didn't muffler mod was my husky 450. It sounds good stock and when I took the muffler apart it was empty inside. Those don't come with a baffle. I didn't want to mess with it since it ran fine. It's a top exit too so I would have had to weld up that hole and drill a new one elsewhere and weld a pipe on it. Don't know if i would have gained much. Other saws have baffles inside and chambers and small exit holes. Get rid of all that and usually there's a gain in power and the saw runs better.


----------



## anlrolfe (Feb 9, 2018)

It doesn't matter as long as it has a "long blade"...


----------



## Mustang71 (Feb 9, 2018)

anlrolfe said:


> It doesn't matter as long as it has a "long blade"...



It's a proven fact that a person with a wild thing with the long blade approximatey 28" can out cut anyone. It will cut any tree, possibly steel or concrete.

Long blades are over rated. I'll take a medium sized bar any day. 16" or 18" is perfect.


----------



## Wow (Nov 25, 2018)

Little Al said:


> Does it have to be a Stihl? there are other brands that will do the job of firewood cutting just as well for less money


I'm an Echo convert. I still have 3 Sthils all very old but Sthil is just expensive for a professional saw while Echo makes some very good much less costly saws. Shindawa builds engines for Echo and they are built in Japan. The cheaper Sthils don't appeal to me. A cs590 and C's 352 Echos are a great combination. If I had to choose only 1 saw it'd be a Echo C's 490. With a 20 inch bar and a saw light enough to fell (some trees) and limb or buck the 490 is my choice. Surprisingly, the cs352 cuts darn good and has a 16 inch bar. I'd not be afraid to tackle a 28 inch Oak with it. Admitted, I'd not be in a hurry. AND, I'd have 4 or 5 felling wedges and a very sharp Chain.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 26, 2018)

This thread is getting kind of old, so I was going to crack some jokes about "Best" and "For the Money". About 2 years ago a plastic piece broke on the handle of my little Echo 305 climbing saw, so I went to Ace to replace it with a newer version of the same saw. It was a little over $300. At the other end of the parking lot is a Southern States and they are a Stihl dealer. I walked down there and they had an MS170 on sale for $159, so I bought it. For the money, for a Stihl? I've had more fun than should be legal with that little termite. I've cut 20" Oak with it, and at the pace most homeowners would work, it did the job. Since I cut standing dead Oaks off 3 different farms, I seldom see 20" wood, usually in the 25-30" stuff. I'll use the MS 290 with a 20" bar on it if I'm feelin lazy, or the 660 with a 25 if I'm in a hurry. I just found the receipt from the 660. I bougt it new about 7 years ago with 36 and 25" bars, 2 chains for each bar, a gallon of bar oil, and a six pack of 5 gallon synthetic mix. It came to a little over $1000. If you take care of a saw, good fuel and mix, lots of oil on the bar, keep the chain out of the dirt, sharpen it when it starts to cut slow, and it will last you a life time. So, no matter what you pay for it now, in a couple years it will it will be down to costing you penny's a week, and a few more years it will be free. Since the thread was about Stihls, that's all I talked about. If you go to saws in general, my Homelite Super 1050 with a 36" bar and 404 chain will flat out walk the dog on my 660, and it's almost 50 years old. Same with the XL924, it's about the same overall size as the 290, but pulls a 30" bar with no problem. The little Super EZ is a screamin demon. How much did they cost? I don't know, I've had most of them so long they hit the free status 20 years ago. So, the best Stihl for the money, $159 MS 170, hands down.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> This thread is getting kind of old, so I was going to crack some jokes about "Best" and "For the Money". About 2 years ago a plastic piece broke on the handle of my little Echo 305 climbing saw, so I went to Ace to replace it with a newer version of the same saw. It was a little over $300. At the other end of the parking lot is a Southern States and they are a Stihl dealer. I walked down there and they had an MS170 on sale for $159, so I bought it. For the money, for a Stihl? I've had more fun than should be legal with that little termite. I've cut 20" Oak with it, and at the pace most homeowners would work, it did the job. Since I cut standing dead Oaks off 3 different farms, I seldom see 20" wood, usually in the 25-30" stuff. I'll use the MS 290 with a 20" bar on it if I'm feelin lazy, or the 660 with a 25 if I'm in a hurry. I just found the receipt from the 660. I bougt it new about 7 years ago with 36 and 25" bars, 2 chains for each bar, a gallon of bar oil, and a six pack of 5 gallon synthetic mix. It came to a little over $1000. If you take care of a saw, good fuel and mix, lots of oil on the bar, keep the chain out of the dirt, sharpen it when it starts to cut slow, and it will last you a life time. So, no matter what you pay for it now, in a couple years it will it will be down to costing you penny's a week, and a few more years it will be free. Since the thread was about Stihls, that's all I talked about. If you go to saws in general, my Homelite Super 1050 with a 36" bar and 404 chain will flat out walk the dog on my 660, and it's almost 50 years old. Same with the XL924, it's about the same overall size as the 290, but pulls a 30" bar with no problem. The little Super EZ is a screamin demon. How much did they cost? I don't know, I've had most of them so long they hit the free status 20 years ago. So, the best Stihl for the money, $159 MS 170, hands down.



Reading about the plastic handle breaking reminded me how I learned how to fix broken plastic. I have used supper glue but the trick is to cure it with baking soda. If you put baking soda on supper glue it cures instantly and gets harder then it does without it. It works and last a long time.


----------



## rancher2 (Nov 26, 2018)

I didn't grew up around chain saws. My folks had a gas station truck stop in a small town on a major highway. There were a couple farmers that did tree work in our area so my folks always hired them. Dad pasted away when I was in seventh grade so when I got out of high school I left home went to tech school and never went back home. Worked night for years as a mechanic for a grocery wholesaler. Back when I was in tech school farmers in the area would come to the school and post ads looking for help. I helped this old guy for a couple years while I was in school and since his farm was in the area I settled in I kept helping him when I got a full time job. A couple year later he go cancer and passed I got the chance to buy what he called the home place house and 160 acres. I sold my house in town bought the farm and that started the need for chain saws. He never did a good job of keeping the trees cleaned up on his farm as he farmed 1000 acres by himself and wife when she was alive and some hired help from the school over the years. The rest of the ground he farmed was rented. When I bought the farm I started working some with another older farmer down the road that needed some help during planting and harvest. I helped him and his son the first harvest I bought the farm so in the winter the dad said I will help you get your farm cleaned up. He had Homelite chain saws can't remember all the model numbers I think like a 903, 300, and maybe a 150 or XL something. That guy could sharpen a chain. By the next winter I installed a Lincoln wood stove in the house and needed my own saw. Happen to be Surplus Center was a Stihl dealer back then and was having dealer days so I stopped after work one morning started looking a saws and bought a 038 this would have been mid 80's. Then next time the old guy and me were cutting wood he ran the 038 could wipe the smile off his face by the next winter he had a 044 to one up me. I still have the 038 never been rebuilt I cut around 10-15 cord a year finally added a 461 Stihl four years ago to help and now it is my go to saw. Not saying other brands of saws aren't good but Stihl's have been good to me.


----------



## SamT1 (Nov 26, 2018)

I voted 044, I’ve cut a few thousand cords of firewood with 036, 360, 361, 440 among a few others. The 036 is the best choice if your going to keep them new and trade every 100 or so cords or just for your own wood. 044 is more bang for the buck, can cut 4X the wood so you get more value from it. 
I believe the new 461 has the same weight as 440 and more power.


----------



## SamT1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Mike Van said:


> You absolutely, positively can't get by with one saw, no matter what brand - Ever got out to a job and one wouldn't start? Or pull the cord out on the first yank? How about bound one up so bad in a cut you needed a second to get it out? O man, crap happens, you know? Got to be prepared!


Yea I always carry two. I can’t afford to miss a Saturday of wood cutting this time a year. Work all week and a lot of the time only have Saturday to do wood. Even the time to run back to town to buy a new saw could cost me 1/3 of the cost of a saw. I carry twin 440’s, but two that take the same chain is about mandatory. 6 sharp chains, 2 bars, 2 splitters is my survival pack. A wild thing in the tool box ready to go and a file would be better than nothing though if your on a schedule and budget.


----------



## Wow (Nov 26, 2018)

SamT1 said:


> Yea I always carry two. I can’t afford to miss a Saturday of wood cutting this time a year. Work all week and a lot of the time only have Saturday to do wood. Even the time to run back to town to buy a new saw could cost me 1/3 of the cost of a saw. I carry twin 440’s, but two that take the same chain is about mandatory. 6 sharp chains, 2 bars, 2 splitters is my survival pack. A wild thing in the tool box ready to go and a file would be better than nothing though if your on a schedule and budget.


After I bought the Echo 490 I never use my Sthil 026. When I put it up about a year ago I was running great. Now it's acting funky. I bought a new fuel and impulse line from the dealership but haven't messed with putting it in. By now the carb may need cleaning. The whole saw needs cleaning. It's a good saw but it takes 10 pulls to crank after it set awhile. I offered to sell it to a Guy for 225 dollars just to get it out of my shop but because it took 10 pulls to start he declined. It's to good of a saw to just give away but I never use it and I'm getting to many saws. Yesterday I gave a old Poulan 2150 to a friend. That litte saw is a very good old Beard Poulan. Back when Poulan made real saws. About the 026 Sthil, I guess one day I will clean it up and put it on Craigslist.


----------



## Mustang71 (Nov 26, 2018)

I have a little green poulan and the same age crafstman and those saws do all my saw work unless I'm actually cutting fire wood then I use stihl saws. I dont want to break out the more expensive bigger saw to do some pruning around the house. It's just not worth it. I have to clean it sharpen it and I dont want to damage it doing some dumb job. Also if I'm cutting up some sketchy wood that might have nails in it I dont want to ruin a stihl chain. For strickly fire wood its stihl for me. Anything else I like those 42cc or 36cc poulans. Durable and cheap to fix.


----------



## blades (Nov 26, 2018)

I have one Stilh 084, 1 Echo 37cc i think/ everything else in between is Dolmar


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 27, 2018)

blades said:


> I have one Stilh 084, 1 Echo 37cc i think/ everything else in between is Dolmar


There are a couple of Echo saws in between also. Then there is also my Stihl MS361 and at least two of my Husqvarna saws -- 353, 51, and 61.


----------

